# Hmm...(Fri) 03-08-2018 another active shooter in Napa County, Ca.....Democrats are busy again !



## nononono (Mar 9, 2018)

*DEVELOPING: Shots Fired at Yountville Veterans Home, Three Hostages Taken*

March 9, 2018 by Cristina Laila

*Shots were fired and three hostages were taken Friday at The Veterans Home in Yountville, California, the largest veterans home in the United States.*



Three people were taken as hostages and shots were fired at The Veterans Home of California in Yountville near the dining hall Friday morning, prompting a swarm of police activity.

KTVU’s Mark Ibanez arrived at the scene and was told by SWAT to stay behind something, “because this guy has an automatic weapon.”

Ibanez said there are about two dozen law enforcement vehicles from all over Napa County at the scene, which started about 10:30 a.m.

Linda La Rue Koch lives on the property. She told KTVU she is safe, and is currently on lockdown. An employee at the veterans home told her to close and lock her door. She posted on Facebook, “Please pray we have about 30 police here at the Vets Home there is a shooter here. We’re in lockdown in the MSC Building.” And the neighboring Vintners Golf Club has cleared the golf course of golfers due to the incident.

According to the report, 1,100 vets from World War II, the Korean War, Vietnam War, Desert Storm, and Operation Enduring Freedom/Operation Iraqi Freedom live at the home.

Video via KTVU:







More from Fox News:

A man dressed in all black armed with a military style rifle and wearing what looks like body armor took the hostages.



*This pattern of shootings when the administration is accomplishing amazing things recently is very very suspect !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 9, 2018)

You really do enjoy being a buffoon, an imbecile and a total hypocrite . . . enjoy all that you fucking idiot.


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really do enjoy being a buffoon, an imbecile and a total hypocrite . . . enjoy all that you fucking idiot.


*You really do like " Bob's " bait.....*

*




*

*Whatsa matta you feeling a wittle Butt Hurt due to the TRUTH !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 10, 2018)

4 Dead, shooter and 3 female employees.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 4 Dead, shooter and 3 female employees.


Tragic, the shooter was an ex-patient? Why do these people think they will solve anything like that, sad.


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2018)

*I still say there's direct connection to the incident and Democratic disruption....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really do enjoy being a buffoon, an imbecile and a total hypocrite . . . enjoy all that you fucking idiot.


The F word, not like you union boy. 
Your hair must be wet.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

*News Media Quiet as a Church Mouse regarding this shooting !*


----------

